# My new 40g black rhom tank



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

BEFORE:


























AFTER:


















































Using a maxijet 900 to move water, maxijet 400 for surface movement, and an xp3 for filtration.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice setup!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

it looks good, nice layout.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys. Here's a few pics of the rhom after a few days.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

sweet setup for a rhom. it'll love that.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

FishFreaks said:


> sweet setup for a rhom. it'll love that.


Sure is but it did nothing but hide so I changed it up and removed the driftwood.


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

makes me miss my rhom, great fish and awesome tank


----------

